# Interested in entry level CPC position



## jmerrill25 (Oct 30, 2013)

Currently passed the CPC exam and looking for a job in the Atlanta area preferably entry level position where I am able to work my way up to a coding position.


----------



## lindapd (Nov 8, 2013)

*Jobs in Atlanta area*

Hi,
I hope you've had better luck than I have on finding an entry level coding position in the Atlanta area. I have over 12 years of medical office experience, passed my CPC and CCA and can't get my foot in the door anywhere, not even the AAPC listed extern sites. I've applied to many jobs even coding related and still either over-qualified or under-qualified.
I hear after ICD-10 they'll be a shortage of coders, but if we can't get experience how can we be able to fill a position? Didn't mean to rant - but really frustrated.
Linda


----------



## melanie.manuel@carolinashealthcare.org (Jan 23, 2019)

*Entry level CPC*

I understand your pain I am in Charlotte, NC  area and work with the largest healthcare system in NC and still have not been able to get my foot into coding or billing position, certification in August of 2018 and can't even get an internship locally. So I come to the conclusion that now there is an overabundance of certified coders since ICD-10 has come into place. Most companies want 3-4 years experience with billing or medical coding but rarely have I seen a company that will except anything less. Very discouraging!


----------



## Jad2018 (Jan 23, 2019)

*Indiana Pretty Much The Same*

I have 24 years experience in nursing and we coded labs anytime we put in the order. Otherwise the lab would not perform the test. After all those years in nursing, I needed a change in careers.
I have decided not to do anything for certification at this time. After reading these posts, what’s the point? I can’t even get an interview for a related job in administrative office setting. My local hospital said I was unqualified for a medical office setting. 

Bamboozled and feeling a little stereo typed in to being unable to perform any other job. 

I wish you lots of luck with your job opportunities.


----------



## Tspoon04 (Jan 24, 2019)

*CPC-A can’t find a job*

I recently obtained my CPC-A and can’t find a job in TN cause everyone wants 1-2 years experience which I don’t have. How can I keep up my skills and get faster at coding while I’m trying to find a job? One employee tested me and I was too slow, because they work on production I was not a fit for the job. How can I keep my coding skills fresh while looking for a job?  Thanks


----------

